# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box non-stop: Megafon, Philips, Fly models updated

## hassan riach

11 May 2011: Megafon, Philips, Fly models updated .Megafon-CP10 model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing, format)
.Philips-Xenium-X513 model included in list
.Fly-DS156 model included in list
.firmware database updated  
We are waiting for test reports from "Megafon (RU)" network users, it's really interesting for us to see results and test reports.   *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا على المتابعة مثبت لفترة

----------

